# Uukha XX and Wiawis MXT-GF review



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

So, having spent a couple of months shooting these two set of high-end limbs, I thought I’d write down some experiences and reflections as well as my personal conclusion. 

As a reference I’m shooting this WA Barebow with stringwalking and is a 275p level shooter indoors (rarely break 280) at 18m WA.

It is one set of Uukha XX, 68”, 36# marked limb strength (these are the non-super-recurve version).
Another set of Wiawis MXT-GF, 68”, 36# marked limb strength. 
A set of Hoyt Velos, 68”, 36# marked limb strength used for reference sometime below.

Both of these set of limbs cost an arm and a leg, but are approximately the same here, so it seems valid to compare them in that sense.

I’ve tested these side-by-side on two identical rigs, CD Archery 29” riser, Beiter plungers, Zniper arrow rest, 60x custom strings with 8125G 18 strands. Both set of limbs were fitted with limbsavers one hand width from the ilf pocket.

I’ve shot CX nano pro extremes first, but mostly a set of McKinney II, 725 spine, 71cm with 90 grain points (for field/3d) with Beiter 12/2 nocks and three AAE Max 2.0PM vanes, which have been tuned with the Wiawis quite carefully (bareshafts will group at 30m, bareshafts hits the bale at 70m with barebow stringwalking) - arrow flight looks great.

First looking at physical characteristics - the limb profile between these two limbs are absolutely identical - attaching a profile photo. Compare to another set of Hoyt Velos, both the Uukha and Wiawis had a more aggressive curve. The limb tips of the Wiawis seems clunky compared to the sleek ones of Uukha, but so does the Velos.









Looking at mass weight, there is a noticeable difference 393g vs 362g for the two limbs (including the limbsaver weight which is around 27g) in favor of the Wiawis being lighter.
















Attaching these to the riser and measuring actual draw weight at my DL (27.75” AMO), the Uukha was measured at 34.3#, while the Wiawis was at 36# sharp. The Hoyt Velos (as a reference, also 36#/68”) measured similar to the Uukha at 34.1#, so it seems that Wiawis indeed measure their draw weight at different limb bolt settings compared to other manufacturers, so they end up being almost 2# heavier than their marked weight in comparison with the other brands.

There is also a difference in required string length to get the same desired brace height, the Uukha wanted 68.5”, Wiawis 68.875” (and Hoyt... 69.25”!).

I haven’t taken the time to set up a rig and plot a DFC for these, sorry - so some of this is just my subjective feeling. Also, I’ve shot Uukha for a couple of years, but shot the Wiawis for the last 6-8 weeks and used them for tuning the outdoor setup as I wanted to get to the bottom with limb performance differences. 

The Wiawis are very nice to draw, has a crisp but a bit harsh sound at release - putting them through the chrono I got 202fps with the McKinneys. Also gives a (small) little bit of vibration in the hand after shooting. 

I then setup my second riser with the Uukha to tune the same set of arrows, unfortunately the Wiawis had ended up with the limb bolts full in basically, so I couldn’t get the arrows to tune properly with the Uukhas (they still showed stiff at 18m) - so with approximately 2# less OTF, I put them through the chrono at 198fps.

So it seems that both these limbs yield very approximately the same speed (I believe the additional 2# missing form the Uukhas would close the gap to within insignificance) in reality, even though the Wiawis are lighter by around 15 grams per limb - this weight advantage did not translate into any real world speed advantage.

The Uukhas in contrast to the Wiawis are even smoother (basically perfectly linear) in draw and noticeably more civilized in terms of sound, no harsh after tone and noticeably quieter, and less vibration in hand.

The finish of the Wiawis are just super nice and I love the white color, and a bonus multi tool is bundles in the box. The Uukhas also look very nice, but the surface finish is easily marked - and the typical Uukha marks at the ILF pressure point is immediately there after just a couple of uses. Those are purely cosmetically in nature though.

As I’ve seen no significant difference in performance (neither speed, stability or grouping/scores) in favor of either limb, I ended up preferring to shoot the Uukhas due to the smoother draw and the more civilized shot in terms of sound/vibration and I like that they can’t delaminate due to their construction. Also nice to be able to have minimal decals, but that is purely cosmetic. I’d rate the finish of the Wiawis slightly higher and more robust, but that is also purely cosmetic.

So at the end, I’ve put my money where my mouth is and ordered a pair of 40# Uukhas so I can get the McKinneys to tune and will eventually sell the Wiawis.

Both are great limbs and can shoot great scores, so the small details got to decide (and I don’t care which brand I shoot really, as long as I like the performance and feeling of the limbs).


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

*liquidator4711 * Thanks for sharing. Have you tried some diffrent pointweigth's to break the spine of the Mckinneys to fit the Uukhas ? 110 ,120grain.
Maybe you have found the optimal arroweight already ? 

Limit is 130 grains for Carbon tech Mckinneys. 

Doesn't bumping 4# on the limbs to 40# effect your form ? What is your preferred draw weight ? I maybe missed it in the text.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

@Timevoid I didn’t want to increase the point weight further - tried to keep overall arrow weight down (if it would have been a competition setup I would have Mylar vanes instead though). Most of my competitors use a heavier draw weight (in some instances very significantly so), so I try to adapt by having lighter arrows to get a reasonably flat trajectory (for unmarked distances) - for target I’d happily use the nano pro extremes with 100/110gn points... I’ve found that less than 90gn is a bit finicky though...

I am currently shooting the Wiawis setup (until the new Uuukhas arrive in 6-8 weeks...) with approximately 37# OTF with the limb bolts screwed fully down. I expect the 40# Uukha with the limb bolts halfway out (or fully out worst case) to end up with the same approximate 37# OTF, I just buy myself some room to move further upwards in the future as I can still cut 1cm of shaft... I am working on strength to be able to consider that for next outdoor season though (doing SPT every other day at 47#). I recently moved up 2#, so I definitely don’t want more OTF until I’ve built up enough strength to keep shooting reasonable volumes with form intact.


----------



## txarcher5 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your analysis, quite interesting. This is what I was looking for:


liquidator4711 said:


> I ended up preferring to shoot the Uukhas due to the smoother draw and the more civilized shot in terms of sound/vibration and I like that they can’t delaminate due to their construction. Also nice to be able to have minimal decals, but that is purely cosmetic. I’d rate the finish of the Wiawis slightly higher and more robust, but that is also purely cosmetic.


I was curious if the Wiawis MXT-GF draw would be as smooth as the Uukhas'. I'll also stay with Uukhas. I just wish the Uukhas had similar tips as Wiawis.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I shoot a W&W currently but there is a reason I keep my Uukha around. Despite my Uukha being 4 years old, it still is way smoother and way more fun to shoot than my brand new W&W that isnt even a year old yet. I think that says a lot.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

liquidator4711 said:


> @Timevoid I didn’t want to increase the point weight further - tried to keep overall arrow weight down (if it would have been a competition setup I would have Mylar vanes instead though). Most of my competitors use a heavier draw weight (in some instances very significantly so), so I try to adapt by having lighter arrows to get a reasonably flat trajectory (for unmarked distances) - for target I’d happily use the nano pro extremes with 100/110gn points... I’ve found that less than 90gn is a bit finicky though...
> 
> I am currently shooting the Wiawis setup (until the new Uuukhas arrive in 6-8 weeks...) with approximately 37# OTF with the limb bolts screwed fully down. I expect the 40# Uukha with the limb bolts halfway out (or fully out worst case) to end up with the same approximate 37# OTF, I just buy myself some room to move further upwards in the future as I can still cut 1cm of shaft... I am working on strength to be able to consider that for next outdoor season though (doing SPT every other day at 47#). I recently moved up 2#, so I definitely don’t want more OTF until I’ve built up enough strength to keep shooting reasonable volumes with form intact.


Thanks for reply. Yes agree, i struggle to group 75grain at 50m 800spine. Cant achieve consistency as i do with 120grain at 50m 650spine. But the jump for 36-38lbs to 40+lbs makes a large difference 50+ for the grouping, at least for me.
I do form practice with 44# limbs. I it helps alot to keep a steady form with 38#.


----------

